# getimage() ist undefiniert



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

ich habe eine class die ein image laden sol. Eclipse meldet dehn folgenden fehler:
getimage() is undefined for classNAME

meine imports:
awt.*


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2007)

ja, es gibt weder die Methode getimage noch den import awt. Wenn ich so auf die Uhrzeit guck, empfehl ich dir erstmal ne Runde zu schlafen und dann dein Problem nochmal anzugehen  .


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

Bei mihr ist heute gerade mitag ... ich wohne in japan 
war heut morgen halt noch ein bischen muede...


```
my_gif = getImage(base,"imageExample.gif");
```
von website: http://www.realapplets.com/tutorial/ImageExample.html

mein code:

```
Picture = getImage("C:/","imageExample.gif");
```

eclipse unterstreicht getImage rot und deutet darauf hin das das 'undefined' ist. 

Imports:

```
import java.awt.*;
```


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2007)

Oho, ein Japaner  .

Ich denke mal, deine Klasse erbt nicht von Applet bzw. JApplet oder? Dann kann er die Methode natürlich nicht finden. Die übliche weiße Bilder zu laden ist über die Klasse ImageIO im package javax.imageio .

btw: Ein import hat nichts mit den verfügbaren Methoden zu tun, sondern lediglich mit den verfügbaren Klassen und Variablennamen werden klein geschrieben  .


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

> Oho, ein Japaner  .


Nein :noe: , ein shweizer in japan  

danke fuer die hilfe  habs jezt geschaft.


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2007)

Hm, jetzt bin ich verwirrt ... Schweizer in Japan schreiben in ein deutsches Forum? :shock:


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

ich bin in der schweizt augewachsen (dort spricht man auch deutsch). wo ich 10 war bin ich mit meiner familie nach japan umgezogen. ich gehe hier auf eine englische shule.  :meld:  :bae:

Edit:

Mein jeztiger code:

```
File file = new File("image.gif");
        Picture = ImageIO.read(file);
```
jezt hat eclipse mit File ein problem 

Edit2: ^^ Geloest


```
// Read from a file
        File file = new File("image.gif");
        try {
			Picture = ImageIO.read(file);
		    } 
        catch (IOException e)
		    {
			e.printStackTrace();
		    }
```

mann ist das schwer nur ein bild zu laden *schwizt*  :autsch:


----------

